# My Grizzly 686 BBK just finished!!!



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I just received a text from my buddy who did my 686BBk and he sent me a nice little video of the Grizzly screaming at 2000rpm!! It sounds great, and my carb was already setup a little on the fat side before the BBK went in and everything is perfect so far.
I should be picking it up either on Wednesday or Thursday of this week. I think I will be running 50/50 of 93 octane and CAM2 (110) gas, just to play it safe in this Florida heat. Plus, CAM2 gas smells so NICE!! I have a station right down the road from me that sells it for just a few bucks more than 93 octane.
I let ya guys know how it feels when I ride it this week, I can't wait!!!!

Here is what we did:

Wiseco 11.1 102mm piston kit
Mudbuster Cam
Kibblewhite valves
Kibblewhite valve springs
Kibblewhite valve guides
Kibblewhite valve seals
Cam chain
Oil pump chain


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice. let us know how it runs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! Sounds like she should be fun to ride!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I sure do hope so, I'm getting it tomorrow night. I just have to slap in the new rear axle so I can really test it out down the road.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good deal, let us know how it runs.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

still slower then tonkas ol black betty or and when you come up to dirtys and not no stockv like 28's we will talk lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> still slower then tonkas ol black betty or and when you come up to dirtys and not no stockv like 28's we will talk lol


Stay out of the Yamaha threads with your black junk, LOL!!!!! Can't wait to go riding Saturday bro, its been too long hasn't it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea where exactly we going I do not know my way at all lol call me Thursday or something


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

primetime1267 said:


> Stay out of the Yamaha threads with your black junk, LOL!!!!! Can't wait to go riding Saturday bro, its been too long hasn't it.


 How Does it Run?? Wifes wants my to Build her a new Big Bore, Cam And Pipe for hers


----------

